# Black headed monitor weight + feeding?



## Houdini-The-Bluey (Apr 10, 2018)

Hi guys
Long time no see 
So i recently acquired an early birthday present for myself, a 10 month old black headed monitor.
Shes a gorgeous animal, obviously a bit flightly as expected, but i have found her out basking in play view of everyone today so thats great!
My question is, what weight would you expect a 10 month old black headed monitor to be?
Im a little worried about home much she is eating(very secretive eater) so i was wondering what weight should i expect her to be around? My scales say shes 27g
And in regards to food, what do you find is a high interest food? I've offered roaches, crickets, good quality dog food, even some organ meat(I tried to offer plain scrambled egg as its something the previous owner tried but she didnt have any interest in it)
Here is a picture of her, my pretty little Opal
https://photos.app.goo.gl/jbEKw9U2nRZRUF7k1
https://photos.app.goo.gl/lkAujYVTIIcHEpJW2
https://photos.app.goo.gl/SWRJMhEZR4TryB0r2


----------



## Nero Egernia (Apr 10, 2018)

I have some juvenile tristis monitors that would be around the same age as yours. Although it's a bit hard to tell with photos, I'd say they're roughly the same size. Your little one looks to be in good condition. The tail's nice and round. I wouldn't worry about not seeing them eat. They're shy and secretive animals, generally preferring to feed when no one's watching. If it's a female you'll probably see even less of it. With time it'll soon learn that you're not a threat. Patience is key. 

I feed my monitors woodies, crickets, caterpillars, chopped up adult mice, and mosquito fish. Their favourite foods are crickets and fish. Movement usually gets them going, so live crickets and woodies should do the trick. It may also not be eating because it still needs time to settle in.


----------



## Houdini-The-Bluey (Apr 11, 2018)

Good to know that she looks to be in good condition, the lady i got her from seemed to know her stuff, just wanted to make sure 
Although im not sure if shes been eating or not, she definitely seems to be settling in surprisingly well for a young black headed monitor.
I found her asleep on her hammock this morning which was a surprise!
Unfortunately couldnt get a pic without waking her up though
https://photos.app.goo.gl/uQkKtKlOc36HdAep1


----------



## ronhalling (Apr 12, 2018)

She is a pretty little thing, for some reason everytime someone says monitor i always imagine something more like Lace Monitor or something like that, not something as small and cute as yours. BTW when do their heads turn black???






*( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°) -ronhalling-*


----------



## Houdini-The-Bluey (Apr 12, 2018)

Every time i hear monitor i think of computers so you're doing better than me XD
She is a pretty little thing though.
Im not 100% sure when they start to darken up but I'd say it would be once they get closer to adult size, so likely a good couple of months still before that


----------

